# απολύεις ή απολύοις;



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

Η συζήτηση και ο προβληματισμός ξεκίνησε από εδώ  ύστερα από μια... έκρηξη. 

Η βιβλική φράση είναι *νυν απολύοις τον δούλον σου δέσποτα*. Ή, τουλάχιστον, θα έπρεπε να είναι, αφού αυτό το _απολύοις_ είναι ευκτική.
Στα αγγλικά βρίσκουμε τη φράση ως Lord, now lettest thou thy servant depart in peace...  όπως εδώ

ή Now thou dost dismiss thy servant, O Lord...  εδώ

Παραξενεύτηκα, λοιπόν, όταν σε τρία (!) διαφορετικά αντίτυπα της Καινής Διαθήκης, εκδόσεις της Βιβλικής Εταιρείας, διάφορες χρονολογίες (από δεκαετία του '50 και δώθε), το είδα γραμμένο ως _απολύεις,_ δηλαδή οριστική.

Αλλά ακόμα και στη βίκι, απολύεις γράφει.

Ε;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 19, 2012)

Δεν με νοιάζει πώς γράφεται, αρκεί να πάρω αποζημίωση!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Δεν με νοιάζει πώς γράφεται, αρκεί να πάρω αποζημίωση!



Από τον συγκεκριμένο εργοδότη, η αποζημίωση είναι να πας στον παράδεισο. Σου κάνει;  ;)


----------



## Alfie (Sep 19, 2012)

Μήπως -λέω μήπως- το απολλύοις είναι η ευκτική του ρήματος απόλλυμι ενώ η βιβλική αναφορά είναι το ρήμα απολύω;

Τα δύο *μήπως* γιατί τελευταία φορά που ασχολήθηκα με τέτοια, ευτυχώς για σένα, ήσουν αγέννητη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2012)

Γιατί να μην είναι ενεστώτας οριστικής; (Και σε παλιές Καινές Διαθήκες, σε γκουγκλοβιβλία, _απολύεις_ το βρίσκω.)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Από τον συγκεκριμένο εργοδότη, η αποζημίωση είναι να πας στον παράδεισο. Σου κάνει;  ;)


Άσε, κι ο άλλος, μου έχει κάνει τη ζωή κόλαση, οπότε...


----------



## Alfie (Sep 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Από τον συγκεκριμένο εργοδότη, η αποζημίωση είναι να πας στον παράδεισο. Σου κάνει;  ;)



Δεν ξέρω σε σας σε μένα δεν κάνει. Όλοι οι καλοί μου φίλοι βρίσκονται στο άλλο μέρος -είμαι βέβαιος.:devil:


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

Alfie, δεν είναι το _απόλλυμι_ με τα δύο -λ- (_απώλεσα, απολωλός πρόβατο_). Είναι το _απολύω_ (_από + λύω_), dismiss. Και, όπως λέει ο Dr7x, είναι ένας απλός ενεστώτας, ίσως μια απλή διαπίστωση και όχι αίτηση προς το θείο.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 19, 2012)

Δεν διατείνομαι ότι έχω ιδέα για αυτή την περίοδο της ελληνικής γλώσσας, αλλά δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι απλώς ένα σημάδι της σταδιακής εξαφάνισης της ευκτικής;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί να μην είναι ενεστώτας; (Και σε παλιές Καινές Διαθήκες, σε γκουγκλοβιβλία, _απολύεις_ το βρίσκω.)



Τότε τι στον άνεμο είναι όλα αυτά; 
Και γιατί να κάνει _διαπίστωση_ ο Συμεών; Ευχή εκφράζει: τώρα μπορείς να με πάρεις, Θεέ μου. Τα είδα όλα! :devil:

Άλλωστε πάντα με αυτή την έννοια θυμάμαι τη φράση· _και _να διδάσκεται _και_ να χρησιμοποιείται (κόρη θεολόγου, για!)


----------



## Alfie (Sep 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Alfie, δεν είναι το _απόλλυμι_ με τα δύο -λ- (_απώλεσα, απολωλός πρόβατο_). Είναι το _απολύω_ (_από + λύω_), dismiss. Και, όπως λέει ο Dr7x, είναι ένας απλός ενεστώτας, ίσως μια απλή διαπίστωση και όχι αίτηση προς το θείο.



Και εγώ τι είπα; Ακριβώς το ίδιο! Ότι ο τύπος "απολύοις θα μπορούσε να είναι μόνο του απόλλυμι ενώ το βιβλικό ρήμα είναι το απολύω.

Repetition est ένδειξις επερχόμενου.


----------



## Themis (Sep 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> (κόρη θεολόγου, για!)


Ε, πώς να διαφωνήσω μαζί της; Ευκτική το θυμόμουνα από πάντα και επιπλέον με οριστική δεν βγαίνει νόημα.


----------



## Alfie (Sep 19, 2012)

:cheek:


bernardina said:


> Τότε τι στον άνεμο είναι όλα αυτά;



Η ίδια η Θεία σου απαντάει "Μήπως εννοείτε: νυν απολύεις τον δούλον σου δέσποτα ":cheek:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

Alfie said:


> :cheek:
> 
> Η ίδια η Θεία σου απαντάει "Μήπως εννοείτε: νυν απολύεις τον δούλον σου δέσποτα ":cheek:



Η ίδια η Θεία, που νομίζει ότι ξέρει καλύτερα από μένα τι εννοώ, εννιά φορές στις δέκα μου κάνει τέτοιες ηλίθιες ερωτήσεις. :angry:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2012)

Μα πού είναι η ευχή; Μακάρι να με πάρεις; Άμποτε;
Κρυφή προστακτική είναι. Τώρα πια, πάρε με! Αλλά πώς να χρησιμοποιήσεις προστακτική στον Θεό; Επομένως, οριστική. Και τώρα, με κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

Από το _The New American Commentary_, για να μη νομίζετε πως είμαστε μόνοι μας:

*Dismiss your servant in peace.* A Semitic way of saying, "Let me die." *The verb "dismiss" is a present indicative ("you are dismissing") and introduces some difficulties in translating*. Perhaps it should be understood as indicating that now that Simeon had seen the Lord's Christ, God was beginning to fulfill Luke 2:26, and Simeon was already in the process of experiencing his "peaceful dismissal" This verse and 2:26 suggest that Simeon died shortly after 2:35.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=fqn6ytpLwXoC&pg=PA116#v=onepage&q&f=false


Σόρι, Άλφι, βιασύνες (αλλά δεν ισχύει αυτό για τους τύπους).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

Alfie said:


> Και εγώ τι είπα; Ακριβώς το ίδιο! Ότι ο τύπος "απολύοις θα μπορούσε να είναι μόνο του απόλλυμι ενώ το βιβλικό ρήμα είναι το απολύω.
> 
> Repetition est ένδειξις επερχόμενου.



Άλφι, αυτό που λες θέλει δύο λάμδα:


α ενικό ἀπολλύοιμι
β ενικό _*ἀπολλύοις*_


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα πού είναι η ευχή; Μακάρι να με πάρεις; Άμποτε;
> Κρυφή προστακτική είναι. Τώρα πια, πάρε με! Αλλά πώς να χρησιμοποιήσεις προστακτική στον Θεό; Επομένως, οριστική. Και τώρα, με κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις.



Ακριβώς, πώς να προστάξεις τον Θεό (αν είσαι ευσεβής;) ) Άρα ευκτική! _Εύχεσαι _να σε πάρει, αφού δεν σου μένει πια τίποτα να δεις. Είδες τον υιό του!
Γιατί οριστική; Ένιωσε εκείνη τη στιγμή ότι τον παίρνει (ο Θεός, εντάξει; ) και το δήλωσε στους γύρω του μπας και σκιαχτούν;


----------



## Alfie (Sep 19, 2012)

Δεδομένου ότι ευθαρσώς παραδέχομαι ότι "έφαγα" ένα λάμδα από το απολλύοις, παραβλέπω τη δημιουργία του νέου ρήματος *"ἀπολλύοιμι"*:cheek:


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

Και άλλοι παράδεισοι απολεσθέντων εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8753-απώλεσε-θα-απολέσει-έχει-απολέσει


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2012)

Οι παλιοί έκαναν και άλλου είδους ντρίμπλες:







Από την Καινή Διαθήκη εκδόσεως Παρισίων του 1534 (κοιτάξτε το έτ*ει* στην επόμενη εικόνα για να πειστείτε για το απολύεις):


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

Τέλος πάντων, δεν επιμένω. Μπορεί και να είναι οριστική, κόντρα σε ό,τι ήξερα μέχρι τώρα. Άλλωστε η ερμηνεία των Γραφών ποτέ δεν ήταν το φόρτε μου (και η αξιόπιστη πηγή μου, δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει πια  ). Απλώς... εκπλήχτηκα! :cheek:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 19, 2012)

Ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα ως ευχή, αλλά ως διαπίστωση του Συμεών "τώρα που είδα τον Χριστό ήρθε η ώρα μου να φύγω" Νῦν ἀπολύεις τὸν δοῦλον σοῦ, Δεσπότα, κατὰ τὸ ῥῆμά σου, ἐν εἰρήνῃ, ὅτι εἶδον οἱ ὀφθαλμοί μου τὸ σωτήριον σοῦ, ὁ ἡτοίμασας κατὰ πρόσωπον πάντων τῶν λαῶν, φῶς εἰς ἀποκάλυψιν ἐθνῶν, καὶ δόξαν λαοῦ σου Ἰσραήλ.

Τώρα απολύεις το δούλο σου, Δεσπότη, κατά το λόγο σου με ειρήνη γιατί είδαν τα μάτια μου τη σωτηρία σου, που ετοίμασες απέναντι στο πρόσωπο όλων των λαών, φως για αποκάλυψη στα έθνη και δόξα του λαού σου Ισραήλ από μετάφραση Αγίου Όρους


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

Και η επίσημη εκκλησιαστική εκδοχή (http://www.myriobiblos.gr/bible/nt2/luke/2.asp):
Νῦν ἀπολύεις τὸν δοῦλόν σου, δέσποτα, κατὰ τὸ ῥῆμά σου ἐν εἰρήνῃ, ὅτι εἶδον οἱ ὀφθαλμοί μου τὸ σωτήριόν σου, ὃ ἡτοίμασας κατὰ πρόσωπον πάντων τῶν λαῶν. φῶς εἰς ἀποκάλυψιν ἐθνῶν καὶ δόξαν λαοῦ σου Ἰσραήλ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Νῦν ἀπολύεις τὸν δοῦλον σοῦ, Δεσπότα, κατὰ τὸ ῥῆμά σου, ἐν εἰρήνῃ, ὅτι εἶδον οἱ ὀφθαλμοί μου τὸ σωτήριον σοῦ, ὁ ἡτοίμασας κατὰ πρόσωπον πάντων τῶν λαῶν, φῶς εἰς ἀποκάλυψιν ἐθνῶν, καὶ δόξαν λαοῦ σου Ἰσραήλ.


Μέλι, πού τις πέτυχες τόσες περισπωμένες; Τι είναι, ο «κύριος με τα σού»; Το «σωτήριον σού» είναι αυτό που έρχεται τη στιγμή που πας να λιποθυμήσεις από την ανάγκη για ζάχαρη;

_Δεσπότα_, βλέπω... Ουφ, σταματάω να κοιτάω


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2012)

...
Απευκτική: προς Θεού, μην απολύοις τον δούλον σου, δέσποτα, νυν απολύεις τον δούλον σου...


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μέλι, πού τις πέτυχες τόσες περισπωμένες; Τι είναι, ο «κύριος με τα σού»; Το «σωτήριον σού» είναι αυτό που έρχεται τη στιγμή που πας να λιποθυμήσεις από την ανάγκη για ζάχαρη;
> _Δεσπότα_, βλέπω... Ουφ, σταματάω να κοιτάω


 κοπυπάστη από εδώ στον πάτο
http://www.inagiounikolaoutouneou.gr/apps/gr/spag/proseuxesesperines.html

το Δεσπότα λάθος, αλλά τα υπόλοιπα στέκουν αν δίνεται έμφαση : παρὰ σοῦ, πρὸς σέ·

...προσθήκη: το δεσπότα είναι δυϊκός, και τέτοια λάθη μπορούν να οδηγήσουν μέχρι και σε αίρεση, αντί για ένα Θεό να έχουμε δύο :devil:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 19, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Και η επίσημη εκκλησιαστική εκδοχή (http://www.myriobiblos.gr/bible/nt2/luke/2.asp):
> Νῦν ἀπολύεις τὸν δοῦλόν σου, δέσποτα, κατὰ τὸ ῥῆμά σου ἐν εἰρήνῃ, ὅτι εἶδον οἱ ὀφθαλμοί μου τὸ σωτήριόν σου, ὃ ἡτοίμασας κατὰ πρόσωπον πάντων τῶν λαῶν. φῶς εἰς ἀποκάλυψιν ἐθνῶν καὶ δόξαν λαοῦ σου Ἰσραήλ.


Ώστε απολύεις είναι τελικά. Ενδιαφέρον, κι εγώ απολύοις το θυμόμουν, με όμικρον γιώτα. Γιατί άραγε;


----------

